# Cutting up Cork Bark



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive got a rather large piece of Cork Bark that i wanna break up into 2/3 smaller pieces for my vivs. What would be the best way to break it and still keep a natural look? Dont just want to saw it up


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

brumboa said:


> Ive got a rather large piece of Cork Bark that i wanna break up into 2/3 smaller pieces for my vivs. What would be the best way to break it and still keep a natural look? Dont just want to saw it up


You can saw out a 'guide groove' on the flat side and then break it over a counter edge- it will break raggedly, but the groove will help it to break roughly in the right place. Can be a bit hit and miss, though...:whistling2:


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> You can saw out a 'guide groove' on the flat side and then break it over a counter edge- it will break raggedly, but the groove will help it to break roughly in the right place. Can be a bit hit and miss, though...:whistling2:


Thanks, will have a bash (literally :2thumb


----------

